
Show HN: Blatta – User Feedback in Seconds - mishu2
https://www.propup.net/blatta/
======
mishu2
Author here. After developing several small side projects as a hobby, I've
noticed that getting user feedback is a bit more complicated then I'd like.
Talking to colleagues, I know I'm not the only one having this issue.

So, for my current side project, I've made a very basic site which lets you
integrate basic feedback/bug reporting functionality into your web app in
seconds.

No accounts, just browse to the page, click a button and copy/paste two lines
of code to the pages where you want to collect feedback. Oh, and don't forget
to bookmark the URL, otherwise you'll have a hard time actually reading the
feedback.

Free to use. Please let me know what you think.

------
davidajackson
Hey, cool idea! A couple questions:

1\. How will blatta behave if we have Intercom or Drift already in use on a
site, will it sit nicely side by side or cause UI issues? Also, sometimes
sensitive information can be reported in bugs, might be good to mention how
you handle sensitive info on your site.

2\. It would also be nice to add this into apps as a URL link (for me I mostly
build apps, so I could use an app focused version of this). Is that something
you're thinking about?

~~~
mishu2
1\. I hadn't considered that use case because I think of blatta as a very
basic (and non-interactive) version of those tools, and so didn't think anyone
would use them together. Maybe the bug reporting functionality could be
complementary to those tools though, I'll have a look to make sure they play
nice.

Sensitive infrormation is definitely something I should consider. I'll mention
it as a warning in the instructions for now.

2\. Very good idea, and should be pretty easy to implement. It may also enable
the recording of some extra app/device info for bugs (e.g. which app page the
user was on), if desired, depending on how much info I can stuff into the URL.

Thank you very much for the feedback.

------
trumbitta2
Just checking if you are aware of what "blatta" means in italian: cockroach

~~~
mishu2
Hehe, thank you for the warning. I chose the name because it is a BUG...
reporting tool ;)

------
sciencewolf
Maybe I missed something-- how's this different than something like Intercom?

~~~
mishu2
I think the main differences are that blatta is:

\- aimed more at bug reporting/user feedback, not chat/sales

\- easier to set up (open page > click button > copy/paste link), no signup
step required

\- relatively lightweight (currently 23kb minified, but I'm considering hand-
rolling the JS/CSS to reduce this even further)

